# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgie,Schildklier,Hoge bloeddruk?

## yvoger

hallo

al op verscchillende site´s heb ik geprobeerd antwoord te krijgen op mijn probleem maar helaas komt daar steeds niets uit.
mijn probleem is namelijk het volgende.
al heel lang heb ik last van mijn nek en schouders , kan mijn nek niet goed draaienn enz enz.
ik heb het ook steeds heel koud en diverse klachten.
ik heb fibromyalgie waardoor mijn bindweefsel heel stijf is en het meeste last heb ik in nek en schouders. als naar mijn idee je bindweefsel in nek en schouders stijf is, bekneld dit je pezen spieren en bloedvaten.als dat zo is voert het bloed niet goed door je lichaam waardoor je misschien een hoge bloeddruk krijgt .ook zorgt het bloed voor temperatuur van je lichaam (ik heb steeds een hele koude huid alsof ik in de vriezer heb gestaan).doordat het bloed niet goed stroomt voert het ook niet genoeg afvalstoffen af,ik ben te zwaar en val geen gram af terwijl ik toch alleen de dingen eet die ik mag eten,daar komt nog bij dat ik een wisselende schildklier heb.met al deze dingen op een rij denk ik het volgende, WIE IS HET MET MIJ EENS OF GEEFT EEN MENING. als mijn bindweefsel in nek en schouder soepeler is beknelt het geen spieren of bloedvaten ,komt er door het goed stromen van het bloed meer warmte in mijn lichaam(nu is mijn lichaamstemperatuur steeds 35.8) dan is mijn bloeddruk goed en val ik af omdat mijn bloed de afvalstoffen beter afvoert . ik ben heel benieuwd naar u mening
groetjes yvoger dol op gk

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb precies dezelfde klachten (gehad). Ik had de diagnose fibromyalgie gekregen en verder moest ik het maar uitzoeken.
Jarenlang allerlei therapeuten en artsen gezien en niemand kon me helpen. Uiteindelijk kwam ik bij een chiropractor terecht en die heeft me een heel eind op weg geholpen en door zijn behandelingen ben ik stukken beter geworden.
Ik zal proberen in het kort uit te leggen hoe het zit.

Als je gewrichten of wervels een beetje verdraaid of verschoven zijn dan geeft dit hoge spierspanning. Je spieren gaan verzuren en je raakt de afvalstoffen niet meer kwijt. Je ontwikkelt spierknopen en die gaan (stralings)pijn geven. Inderdaad gaat je bindweefsel ook vast zitten. Als dit langere tijd in stand blijft dan ontwikkel je een pijnsyndroom: MPS = Myofasciaal Pijn Syndroom (zeg maar spierpijnsyndroom). De klachten komen overeen met fibromyalgie en daardoor krijgen veel mensen met MPS de diagnose fibromyalgie.
Er zijn specialisten die geloven dat MPS de veroorzaker is van fibromyalgie, maar helaas is dit nog erg onbekend bij de meeste artsen.
Een feit is dat alle fibromyalgie patienten die spierknopen (triggerpoints) hebben. Triggerpoints zijn iets anders dan de tenderpoints waarover bij fibromyalgie gesproken wordt.
De oorzaak van het ontstaan van triggerpoints ligt vaak in verschoven gewrichten of wervels, maar kan ook ontstaan door vitaminetekorten (bijv. vit B12 tekort).

In jouw geval denk ik dat je in ieder geval scheve gewrichten of wervels hebt, omdat je het ook koud hebt en je huid koud aanvoelt. Door scheefstaande gewrichten krijg je een slecht doorbloeding wat veroorzaakt kan worden door je vastzittende bindweefsel, maar ook de triggerpoints in je spieren kunnen de doorbloeding afknellen. 

Die hoge bloeddruk hoeft hier niet mee te maken te hebben. Die kan een andere oorzaak hebben. Ik heb namelijk een vrij lage bloeddruk.

Ik zou je willen adviseren om een chiropractor op te zoeken die je gewrichten kan corrigeren. Liever een chiropractor dan een manuele therapeut. Een chiropractor kijkt naar het gehele lichaam terwijl een manuele therapeut vaak plaatselijk behandeld.
Daarnaast moet je iets aan je triggerpoints gaan doen en wil ik je naar de volgende website verwijzen: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl. Je kunt hier meer info vinden over triggerpoints en ook behandelaars vinden.
De snelste manier om van triggerpoints af te komen is echter door middel van Dry Needling en behandelaars kun je vinden via de volgende website: http://nvdn.org/index.php.

Daarnaast is het goed om te weten of je geen vitaminetekort hebt. Eventuele tekorten kun je aanvullen door supplementen.

Dat het je niet lukt om af te vallen heeft misschien met je schildklier te maken.

----------


## yvoger

heel erg bedankt voor je antwoord, ik zoek al jaren naar antwoord maar heb nog nooit iemand gehad die zo reageert, ik ga hier zeker mee aan de slag en print het ook uit om aan de huisarts te laten lezen, die werkt namelijk ook al niet mee en misschien dat dit hem wat op weg stuurt.
nog maals dank voor alle steun

groetjes yvonne

----------


## Sefi

Om naar een chiropractor of triggerpoint therapeut te gaan heb je geen verwijzing nodig van je huisarts. Je kunt daar gewoon rechtstreeks een afspraak maken. 
Je moet wel even kijken of de kosten door je verzekering gedekt worden. Als je een fysiotherapeut treft die triggerpointtherapie geeft dan valt de vergoeding gewoon onder fysiotherapie. Er zijn ook gewone masseurs die triggerpoints behandelen, maar dit wordt vaak niet vergoed.
Dry Needling mag in Nederland alleen worden uitgevoerd door een fysiotherapeut en dat valt dan van zelf onder de vergoeding van fysiotherapie.

Voor de chiropractor moet je waarschijnlijk kijken tot hoeveel je verzekerd bent voor alternatieve geneeswijzen. Bij sommige verzekeringen valt het ook onder fysiotherapie, dus dat moet je zelf even nakijken.

Voor bloedonderzoeken moet je uiteraard wel bij de huisarts zijn. Ik zou dan ook de vitamine B12 laten onderzoeken, als dat nog nooit eerder gedaan is.

Sterkte!

----------

